
Browser-based ‘Quake Live’ public beta today - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/24/browser-based-quake-live-public-beta-today/
======
jrbedard
It's the quake3 engine turned into an ActiveX plugin. Looks like fun, but no
mac version yet :(

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm hoping that Parallels can handle it for OS X. This could be a big change
for gaming.

